# Chimera changing it's name



## serpicolugnut (Feb 13, 2003)

Read all about it:

OS X Factor 

Personally, I thought Navigator was a good name. I'm not sure why losing Chimera is a problem, since the entire app  is called Navigator.

If Navigator is out, I like *Voyager*.


----------



## fryke (Feb 13, 2003)

Voyager sounds good. It's a name that belongs to the history of browser names (Navigator, Explorer, Konqueror, Safari...). V'ger is a StarTrek inside joke that I wouldn't use personally. iVoyage is dumb, Camino - hmm... Voyager. But I would urge them to also name the app Voyager, then. Having two names for (in user perspective) the same thing is bad. (Having to change the name, though, too.)


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 13, 2003)

I always wondered why it had kind of two names, Navigator as the application name and Chimera in other contexts. So, _Chimera_ cannot be used any more for the name - but why? They didn't specify it in the link. Maybe I'm too used to the name, I didn't like the alternatives in the poll... 

Or, they could use _iMera_ which could partially conserve the name .. (imera = day in Greek, mera = more in Swedish, probably has some other meanings in other languages)


----------



## Jason (Feb 13, 2003)

i hope to god they dont use an iname 

i say just call it navigator, mozilla navgator, so people wont get confused... "oh netscape?"


----------



## Drizzt (Feb 13, 2003)

I think just plain 'Voyager' sounds good since it's like an expansion on that Navigator name that they have now.  iVoyage....that just doesn't seem to have the same ring to it.


----------



## hazmat (Feb 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *I always wondered why it had kind of two names, Navigator as the application name and Chimera in other contexts. So, Chimera cannot be used any more for the name - but why? They didn't specify it in the link. Maybe I'm too used to the name, I didn't like the alternatives in the poll...
> 
> Or, they could use iMera which could partially conserve the name .. (imera = day in Greek, mera = more in Swedish, probably has some other meanings in other languages)  *



Chimera is already a browser for UNIX.  They wouldn't let them use the name.


----------



## toast (Feb 13, 2003)

Chimera was good. Too bad. Voyager will do.


----------



## porteous (Feb 13, 2003)

*Voyager* is great - shades of 'Star Trek' and the two space probes - still out there, sending back information to earth in their twentysixth year. See Voyager, from which (written a year ago): 'The Voyager mission, now in its 25th year, continues its quest to push the bounds of space exploration.' Sounds even more like Star Trek....

But, please - not *iVoyage*, *iNavigate* or *iMera*.... the 'i' will soon have had its day imho, and the web browser has to live on after....


----------



## sheepguy42 (Feb 13, 2003)

Notice that Apple used a non-'i'-name for its browser. If you think about it, that makes sense: a browser has become an essential part of any operating system in use today. iApps are really supposed to be free or cheap useful-but-nonessential apps. At least, that's _my_ interpretation


----------



## adambyte (Feb 13, 2003)

lol. The "i" in the original iMac stood for "internet." But now, everything is "i".... even if it has very little to do with the internet.... (such as iDVD)...


----------



## theed (Feb 13, 2003)

My machine's name has been Chimera for a couple of years now.  I was annoyed by the sudden ambiguity of the name I had chosen first.  Good, step off my machine's name.  pheh.  ;-)


----------



## mindbend (Feb 13, 2003)

I have some Chimera name ideas:

1. Obsoleta
2. Overratedo
3. Notsafari

Ignore me, just having some fun at poor Chimera's expense.


----------



## boi (Feb 13, 2003)

how about:
1. securitosupporto
2. cssenableda
3. crazytabby
4. muchofasto
5. or the great 'viewsallpagesaccurately'


----------



## Gregita (Feb 14, 2003)

crazytabby is good....that would be right up all these tabbed browsing people's alley...but seriously..I kind of like Voyager better than Camino (El Camino-like the car/truck hybrid?) and iVoyage.


----------



## Koelling (Feb 19, 2003)

I somehow have not seen Camino referred to as the planet on Starwars EpisodeII. It wasn't a great movie but that's where I make the first connection.


----------



## lonny (Feb 20, 2003)

VOYAGER takes me back to the good ol' days...
fo the Amiga!

Voyager was (and maybe still is?) the standard browser on the Amiga, and the first one I used on my home system!

Fryke (and all former amigans, mainly from Europe), you should remeber that.... do you?


----------



## fryke (Feb 20, 2003)

I switched several times:

Atari ST 1040stf
Amiga 2000
Atari MegaST 4
Apple Macintosh PowerBook 150

And the PB 150 was the first computer I've ever put on a modem line, so no browsing in my Amiga times.


----------



## fruscella (Feb 20, 2003)

I like Camino.  It feels more unique.  Voyager is just a synonym for all the other browser names.  Why don't we just start a company called Macrosoft (probably exists already) and release Macrosoft Voyager.  And I definitely agree with staying away from iNames.  Let's leave those for Apple's iLife suite.  But if Camino evokes images of a strange-looking car-truck, how about a name that captures the essence of using this most wonderful of all browsers...

1.  Swoosh (or Swish)
2.  Clarity
3.  Lumen
4.  Plug
5.  Surge

Personally, I like #1.  I can see the tag line now:  'Nothing by Net'

--
j


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 21, 2003)

you cant name it voyager because teh web browser for QNX is named voyager... copyright infingement lol


----------



## toast (Feb 21, 2003)

"1. Swoosh (or Swish)"

No.

Swoosh is an Ambrosia game.
Swish is a Flash maker application.


----------



## fruscella (Feb 22, 2003)

damn...can't say i didn't try though


----------



## chevy (Feb 22, 2003)

Try words in other languages.... Internet is international.
"Voyage" (=travel)
"Traveler" is probably ok


----------



## Hard Nard (Feb 22, 2003)

Voyager is cuurently still an active web browser on the Amiga. So is iBrowse.

My suggestion - "Expedition".


----------



## fryke (Feb 22, 2003)

Hmm... What about Giga Browser Ultra Light?  It would be a reference to the dumb code name of the PowerPC 970 (which I still don't buy is an IBM internal name, "Giga Processor Ultra Light"? Come on...) and express that it's basically a bloated open source project cut down in weight.

Then again, GBUL doesn't sound right.


----------



## toast (Feb 22, 2003)

iGuide


----------



## Cat (Feb 23, 2003)

Or ... iWalk ... 

What about, hmmm, Ranger, Trekker or Scout or something like that?


----------



## MightyAtom (Feb 23, 2003)

Or Sherpa...


----------



## TommyWillB (Feb 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lonny _
> *...Voyager was (and maybe still is?) the standard browser on the Amiga, and the first one I used on my home system!...*


If that's taken, then they should just copy Ford/Lincoln and call it eitehr the Expedition or Excursion.


----------



## Jason (Feb 23, 2003)

i hear its been changed to camino...

which i like


----------



## shemina (Mar 1, 2003)

in the tradition of Chimera, ie. being an ancient Greek word, I have a few suggestions:

Bellerophon - he killed the chimera
Hermes - the messenger
Tiresias - the blind seer
Hercules - we all remember the cartoon
Pegasus - the winged horse
Zephyr - gentle god of the west wind (and in the spirit of el camino)
Odysseus - the voyager


Voyager and Camino are kind of boring.


----------



## fryke (Mar 1, 2003)

Actually, Odysseus would make a LOT of sense... It's been an odyssey, right? Pegasus is a Windows mail client, Hercules has not ONLY been a cartoon ...

But if we stay with _monsters'_ names, how about:

Godzilla
Cthulhu (kind of a chimera, isn't HE?)
Frankenstein's Monster
...

Erhm... I guess we'll see what they choose. Camino? Why not. Although it sounds sweeter than Chimera is. And I _do_ hope they get rid of the 'Navigator' moniker for the app itself... Two names are bad.


----------



## Jason (Mar 1, 2003)

mozilla was already threatened legally by the trademark owners of godzilla.... i doubt they would like them to actually use the name godzilla


----------



## wtmcgee (Mar 1, 2003)

right now i'm just wondeing if we'll  ever see the newest version of chimera/camino/whatever.


----------



## AppleWatcher (Mar 2, 2003)

I agree with that! Where IS Camino?


----------



## Cat (Mar 3, 2003)

> Cthulhu (kind of a chimera, isn't HE?)



ROFL!  

IIRC A Chimera is the beast with body & head of a lion, another head of a goat and a dragon or serpent as tail ... we could take other mythological monsters' names: like Manticore, Hydra, Medusa, etc.


----------



## aldo (Apr 30, 2003)

a reflection is that iMera could be read in my native language "more of i" and expand that to more of internet.......but that word game would only be valid in scandinavian languages... i.e danish, swedish and nowegan language....

So I'll vote for Voyager
....... if not Adams BabelFish would do.
PS
The Babel fish is a fictional species of fish in "The Hitch Hikers Guide To The Galaxy" by Douglas Adams that magicaly make all spieces talk to each other.
but perhaps that name would be better of for a translation application.....
DS.


----------



## AppleWatcher (Apr 30, 2003)

wow this was a huge kick up (topic)...  03-03 >> 30-04


----------

